# Fish Sentenced to Death Row?



## lemkom (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

I perhaps committed a cardinal sin yesterday when I purchased a comet goldfish with a new teeny-tiny tank (maybe about 1-2 gallons). Ferdinand is maybe about 1 inch long, so I was told my small tank would be sufficient for a month or so while I figured out a place to put a bigger tank in my apartment. I couldn't figure out when I could put the fish into my new tank so per the tank's instructions, I allowed the filter to run for 4 hours (longer than what was recommended in the instruction manual) before even putting the fish bag into the tank to acclimate him to the water. The tank has been filled by Fiji water since that was the only bottled water I had at home and the Petsmart representative told me I was only allowed to used bottled spring water. I did fill the bag with an even amount of tank water to store water, and waited for Ferdi to go a bit stir crazy before I scooped him out of the bag and into the tank.

It wasn't until later that evening when I was trying to figure out when to feed him that I realized I was supposed to cycle a new tank for up to two months before introducing a fragile goldfish to the system. Now I'm in a panic because I don't want him to get sick. I plan on changing 50% of the water every day or every other day to prevent the ammonium build-up, but I am clueless as to what else I can do.

He was fed this morning 2 flakes and he only at 1 flake after 5 minutes, so is that the appropriate amount to feed him later when I get home? I also read that I am supposed to feed him twice a day, but I should vary the times of day I feed him to prevent boredom/malnutrition. 

I also read that I am supposed to change the carbon filter every 4 weeks and rinse it out once a week, but another source informed me that if I change the filter, it puts the tank into a new cycle. Any advice you all can give me to keep my Ferdinand healthy would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The good thing that you have going for you is that Ferdinand is a goldie. Will be a lot more forgiving of a fishy cycle.

Do you know anyone that you can possibly get some used filter media from? That will help with the cycle.

If not, get a liquid drop test kit (if not already) and keep on top of the water parms.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Don't add food for two weeks.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

It will be ok...

My wife had a goldfish in a bowl for YEARS.... She only changed the water when it got dirty.. They are hardy.

My advise, get a good test kit and change the water when it needs to be and your fish will be fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well....you actually needed to introduce the fish to even begin the cycle. Cycle cannot start without a source of ammonia (ferdinand), or some other source that you provide.

Not familiar with your filter, but generally all the media in a filter should not be replaced at once. For instance, if the filter had carbon, sponge filter, and ceramic rings of some type, you would only replace one at a time if it needed replacing. This is because everything in your filter will have beneficial bacteria attached to it that keeps your tank safe and keeps the cycle in tact. Aside from carbon, don't replace things in your filter unless they need it. Don't do it because it says so.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You dont need fish to start a cycle. Just a source of ammonia that can come from a lot of different places. but since you have him, use him. As previously mentioned, keep an eye on the water params. and things will be fine. If you put some small plants in there, it will help the cycle (they carry some of the bacteria on them) and will feed off the ammonia and nitrates in the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

phys said:


> You dont need fish to start a cycle.


Not all of what I said....

"Cycle cannot start without a source of ammonia (ferdinand), or some other source that you provide."


----------



## lemkom (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I went back to the store after reading up on the subject some more and now Ferdinand has an air pump and tiny air stone I have put in the opposite corner from the filter. He also gave me some bacteria to put into the tank. It has been about two hours since I installed everything and Ferdinand is not coming up to the surface anymore, though he still appears to be desperately swimming towards the left of the tank as if it was a way out. Again, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

he may stop swimmin into the side after he calms down some..


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Goldfish have more or less been modified over the years by Breeding, Goldfish are better at handling crap water, you see folks with Goldfish who do a water change or tank clean very little yet the fish still keep going.

The Main Bacteria for your Filter won't be the Carbon but the Sponge in the Filter you have, that's the 1 you don't want to change even though the box prob says every 6 weeks.

Fish can last ages without Food Beasl said 2 weeks I would maybe aim more to 1 little feed once per week, a flake or 2 just to put something in its belly.

Apart from that keep up the water changes, bottled Spring Water is just water from a spring, Distilled water should be a bit cleaner.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm interested in how your fish is doing. Do you need any more help?


----------

